# New Family Member



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well rifle has arrived and I like it. Mounted the Sightron 4.5-14x50 today. Loaded up some 55 gr noslers, 58 gr v-maxs and 65gr v-maxs today in 243 cal. Hope to get to the range tomorrow and will follow up with range a report. Really looking forward to shooting this one. Love the trigger and it
View attachment 2218
View attachment 2219
View attachment 2220
View attachment 2221
View attachment 2222
is a couple pounds lighter than the T/C Icon PH.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

What is it?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Gotta love a lighter trigger !

Hey I have been looking at them also and in the .243. Let me know your results. If you have the chance to try looooong range shooting please pass on the info.

Enjoy it I am sure you will.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Savage model 10 Predator Hunter Max1 with the accu trigger and accu stock medium heavy contour barrel detachable mag 243 cal.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The detachable mag is big plus also....one of my rem 700 does not have that and it is a pain unloading and loading.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice gun Rodney, We'll wait right here for the range report.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes I agree a nice looking rifle, nothing better then a late Christmas present!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Can't do much better than Savage in my opinion. Bet it is a shooter.


----------



## cwh (Jan 17, 2011)

good looking gun


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good looking scope on there man. Did you have to go with high scope rings for that 50mm or do mediums work?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I went with Warne Permanent Mount High. Cabelas Bargin Cave $17.99 regularly $29.99 missing 1 screw. Quick Detachment were $59.99 screw .35. The high still leaves me about 1/4 inch clearence above barrel.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Hey big if you dont mind how much did you find that savage for? I have been looking at buds gun shop but havent found any others.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Prairie arms outta Colorado $696.00 plus freight. About a week turn around time. They accept cards same as cash. Looked at Buds but it was gonna be a hassel(not Canadian) so it worked out about same cost. If you have patience(I dont) watch gun broker or something similar seen 1 go NIB for 600.00 in Dec. Good Luck. I really like this rifle not to heavy and shoots great. Not really impressed with camo. If you look at pictures closely on the butt stock you can see where the camo film meets on top and aint no wheres close to matching. Other than that real happy.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

thank you very much big gonna look into it


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Big D---Waiting on Range report__SB*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

SB the range report is under Range report Savage Model 10 Predator Hunter Max 1 243 cal. I have worked up some more loads but havent been able to get back to the range yet. We have been having Michagin style weather here for the last 2 weeks. Somebody down in Austin was complaining about Hot weather and WHAM our nice weather went way South. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah the whiners always ruin it for everyone.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yeah the whiners always ruin it for everyone.


I'm pretty sure Rowdy was giving me guff about my excuses for not getting my Savage out a couple weeks ago. Anyone else remember that?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

It got you going LOL. This weather just allowed me to tweek on some new reloads. This weekend is mine as long as Chris dont go complaining again. HA


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> It got you going LOL. This weather just allowed me to tweek on some new reloads. This weekend is mine as long as Chris dont go complaining again. HA


I was just looking at the weather and I gotta admit, this is crazy. Why can't it just stay cool?
















Good luck on your hunt! I hope the weather is what you're hoping for, even if it includes sweating like a pig, and being eaten by mosquitoes.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL on the pig thing hoping to drop 1 of them then I would really smell like one 1. The little blood suckerswont be bad yet but their time is coming. Thinking about therma cel anybody use them?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> LOL on the pig thing hoping to drop 1 of them then I would really smell like one 1. The little blood suckerswont be bad yet but their time is coming. Thinking about therma cel anybody use them?


Get a Thermacell you won't regret it. Work best sitting on stand staying in one spot. VERY quality stuff if you use it like it's intended.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks edds think i will get 1 for Turkey season. Looks like I got me a spot in Texas now for them dirty birds. What about yotes and such does it emit odors they will shy away from?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is there wafer abuse going on??


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Thanks edds think i will get 1 for Turkey season. Looks like I got me a spot in Texas now for them dirty birds. What about yotes and such does it emit odors they will shy away from?


Used them for whitetails with no problems whatsoever. And they've got a crazy keen nose too.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Should we expect a report on www.HausofGuns.com ?

WOW aint that special I did it. Maybe i should see if it works first before I give myself an attaboy.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

YE HAW did it


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Should we expect a report on www.HausofGuns.com ?
> 
> WOW aint that special I did it. Maybe i should see if it works first before I give myself an attaboy.


LOL, sounds great! Thanks for the idea, Rodney.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> YE HAW did it


Not trying to spoil your fun, but any link that is complete and includes http:// will automatically link. To take it even further, if you're on a page, all you have to do is copy the url from your browser bar, and paste it into a post and it will both auto link, and the name will appear for that page instead of just the url.









Dang... now I am not going to look near as smart as before. Gotta find some new forms of trickery!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> LOL on the pig thing hoping to drop 1 of them then I would really smell like one 1. The little blood suckerswont be bad yet but their time is coming. Thinking about therma cel anybody use them?


I agree with ebbs, youll love the thermacell:thumbsup:


----------

